# PLEASE has anyone ever had Pelvic Inflam disease (bad adhesions) + got pregnant



## Kross (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello everyone my name is keely, 

I have just had a laparocopy and they have found that my right ovary and tube was covered in adhesions (could not be seen) doctor thinks this is from an old PID and my left ovary had a 8cm cyst which they drained and they found a very small amount of adhesions on that tube also. I am GOING OUT OF my mind and driving my partner mad as I cant stop thinking that  will NEVER be able to have a baby.     

As i am still getting pain they have said that they will have to now do a laprotomy (cut me open above bikini line) and go in a divide adhesions - has anyone had this done, wont i get more adhesions though? Also if i have to have IVF, would they will able to get the eggs out. ( I am 25 by the way)

Has anyone got any hope stories out there..............it will really help me   

Thanks so much for reading- hope someone can help xxxx


----------



## roie_snooks (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi i haven't had PID personally but my mum had it for years and after collapsing from severe pain as her tubes tried to disconnect themselves from being stuck against her womb she had a lap and managed to concieve not only me but i am now one of 5 children all convieved naturally and also my dad was told he was infertile and within a month of being married they were pregnant with me and told i was a mircale and would be their only child but mum then got pregnant with my brother 6 months after having me. They had tried for me for 13 months and then it happened. Just wanted to give you some hope that 25 years ago fetility treatments and investigations were just starting out and to this day my mum still thinks that it was having the lap that helped her concieve and that having me cured the PID so good luck if you want to know anything else about it let me know and i will ask my mum ok


take care roxie xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

To FF! 

Its great to have you here. FF is here to help you on your journey no matter how long or hard it may be. 
Please take a look at the Links below to help you around FF. 

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Technical help ~ * CLICK HERE

I had a lap done back in 2005 where they also found adhersions on both my tubes, I was very worried... But was assured that it had been dealt with, I had lasor surgery at the time of my lap. Although I have never fallen pregnant naturally, I did with IVF. I am also 25. 
Its good that you are on the way to getting things dealt with hun, so take comfort in that. And yes with IVF you will be able to get eggs out of your ovaries.

I will leave you with some links to start you off on FF.

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE
_Where you will find infor about cysts._

*Tubal Factors ~ * CLICK HERE

You will find lots of info on PID here....

*Fertility info Guides ~ *CLICK HERE

And if you get to the stage of needing IVF

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*  CLICK HERE

*The Chat Zone*
CLICK HERE
All the help and information you will need to navigate your way around the Chat Room

Dont forget to Check the Calendar 
for Chat Events Too 

There is also a *Locations board* CLICK HERE, where you can 'meet' people local to you.

You may also just want a gossip about your hobbies and generally anything , you can do this in the *Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE



Take care
Natalie xxx


----------



## Kross (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello, I am due to have a laparotomy in a few weeks as I have multiple adhesions and they want to separate them. Just want some advice on weather it was successful as I am in alot of pain everyday and I think its from the adhesions xxxx


----------



## ataloss (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi kross

the last lap i had to remove endo included work on adhesions from previous ops. i got pain relief for a fair few months and it still though bad at times isn't as constant as was 18 months to two years on. 
hope your op goes well and you get some much needed pain relief following it
hugs
ataloss


----------



## Kross (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me, sorry about your endo too. Why is life so difficult sometimes   Do you think ur pain was from the endo? I get a constant pain in the middle low down of my tummy, like a waving/warping pain (thats the only way i can discribe it) but the doctor said that it could be the adhesions pulling on a nerve or something. 

Im so glad i have found this site, its  great to speak and share each others stories and to give hope to each other. xxx

love keely xx


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi

I have severe adhesions and had them divided three times in total. The problem is they can reoccur. There are some surgical fluids and gauze that help though and I know my surgeon used these in my last two operations. Worth asking about I think. 

I did manage to produce some eggs and they were successfully collected. I had a general rather than local for the procedure.  

However, it is possible to have a healthy pregnancy with adhesions, I am currently 26 weeks plus now and I haven't experienced a high degree of pain or problems. 

So having severe adhesions doesn't mean that you'll never have a baby....

xxx


----------



## Kross (Jul 20, 2009)

Can I just say a BIG thank you to all that have replied to my post. It really means alot     

Rachel can I just ask, where were your adhesions? Did you suffer from alot of pain? If so what sort of pain was it (if you can discribe it) and one last question did you have a laparotomy to divide the adhesions??

Thanks big hugs xxxxxx

P.s thanks Natalie and Roxie for both your lovely messages and warm welcome. 

I am becoming so addicted to this site already.....i LOVE it xxxxx


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi

Yes I have had a laparotomy three times, dividing the adhesions.  

My adhesions are throughout my abdominal cavity and the result of a post op infection when I was about 9. So they are everywhere and caused pain in my ribs as well as my lower abdomen. My tummy was always sore and often swollen, I had problems with my digestive system and chronic IBS. Periods were a nightmare, very painful and caused me lots of bowel problems. 

I do recognise your description of a pulling, waving pain.

xxx


----------



## lisa-jayne (Jul 23, 2009)

_Hi Keely,
Two years ago I was under a gynaecologist and found out that I had contracted a PID many years ago!!! The damage to my tubes was so server on one tube he said he had to remove it and the second was damaged but not as far gone as my other.
He left me with the decisions have the one tube removed or both removed, he said the chances of me ever been able to fall pregnant were 0. He said that if we wanted to go down the IVF route the best chance would be to have both tubes removed, and the chances of IVF working would go up. So that's what I did I had both tubes removed I was 27 at the time and felt my whole world have fallen apart!!!!

After I had recovered we decided to go down the IVF route and went to the Lister Fertility Clinic in London who were truly amazing. I fell pregnant twice and miscarried both times, 3rd time lucky&#8230; fell pregnant had a shaky few weeks was admitted into hospital with OHSS but got over that and am currently 14 weeks pregnant&#8230; So please don't get disheartened things can work out xx 
_


----------



## Kross (Jul 20, 2009)

Me again, I went to see Dr Lower yesterday in London (brilliant) and he is able to do another laparoscopy and will laser of the adhesions and check my tubes and everything whilst he's in there. That way the recovery time is only 2 weeks instead of 8 and will just have a small cut. Comes with a price though, but this is so important I will sell all i have to get sorted xxxxx hope your all ok xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats fab news hun!!! 
Good luck with the Lap!
Natalie xxx


----------



## tom+jerry (Jan 2, 2008)

Hiya

I have endometriosis and had 2 laparoscopys where they separated and then removed the adhesions.  I also had PID few months after surgery.    Despite the surgery I was still bothered by endo pain.

Like you I thought my chances were slim of ever becoming a mum.

We were put on waiting list for IVF on NHS and in January this year became a mum to our gorgeous daughter.

Its hard at times but dont get too down hearted coz if it can happen to me with endo and I'm older (just turned 40 last year) then there's is a better probability that it could happen for you to.

Hope that helps

x


----------

